# Prep question please



## 13719 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm scheduled for a barium enema with the air this Wed. and will be taking Kleen prep and my question is ...after I start to drink all this "gunk" can I still eat or drink jello, clear juices etc or do you not have anything other than the kleen prep until after your test the next day?I have never undergone a test like this but I know it's necessary BUT I'm soooo stressed out over this that I can't think of anything else! I would really appreciate any and all information on this as I really need to relax a bit. Also I'm diabetic too.Thanks all for any adivce and information!


----------



## 23273 (Feb 13, 2006)

it depends do u have to do the cleanse one day and another time a few hrs before test if so you can do the jello until your last and final cleanse goodluck notta to worry about


----------



## 13719 (Dec 11, 2006)

I take the prep starting at 5 pm tomorrow night and drink that until it's gone and that's it until I head to the hospital for my 9am BE! Ughhh.......thanks!


----------

